# G920 wackelt hin und her



## TurboGandalf (18. März 2018)

Hallo Community,

Hab mir das G920 Lenkrad von Logitech geholt und bin soweit sehr zufrieden mit dem Produkt. 
Nutze es im Moment nur für F1 2017 und werde es auch weiter für F1 2018 etc verwenden. Funktionieren tut es genauso wie es soll.

Allerdings gibt es beim Booten und während das Spiel nicht läuft immer wieder ein kleines Problem:
Die Zentrierfeder scheint permanent auf 100% zu stehen (obwohl es im Treiber standardmäßig auf 10% steht). Diese funktioniert auch problemlos In-Game und ist auf 100% wirklich abartig stark.
Das "Wackeln" tritt bei 2 Sachen auf:
Wenn der PC bootet, das Lenkrad kalibriert und dann wieder mittig geht, schaukelt es sich oft auf und wackelt hin und her. Ich muss dann ganz schön dran ziehen um das zu unterbinden.
Außerdem wenn ich nach dem Booten F1 2017 nicht gestartet hab, ist die Zentrierfeder auf 100% (obwohl im Treiber was anderes steht). Stoße ich das Lenkrad nur leicht an, dann schaukelt es sich wieder auf und wackelt rum.
Starte ich das Spiel und beende es irgendwann wieder, dann lässt sich das Lenkrad auch viel leichter drehen, was vermuten lässt, dass es endlich die 10% Zentrierfeder übernommen hat. Natürlich schaukelt es sich bei der Stärke nicht auf.

Es scheint keine Auswirkungen auf die Funktionalität zu haben, aber es ist doch schon ziemlich nervig.
Vielleicht weiß einer wie man das beheben kann. Google hilft leider nicht 

LG


----------



## Keyborder (6. April 2018)

Das Wheel hat in der Mittelstellung keinen toten Bereich. Wenn also zentriert wird und die Zentrierfeder stärker eingestellt ist, dann ist das völlig klar, dass das Wheel hin und her zappelt.

Versuche deine Spiele über den Treiber zu starten bzw ein Profil jeweils anzulegen. Dazu hilft es teilweise vorm Spielstart das Konfigurationsmenü zu öffnen und offen zu lassen. Auch nicht minimieren. 
Ich behaupte es sind einige Bugs, die scheinbar immer noch vorhanden sind und nicht gefixt werden. 
Hatte damals auch so meine Probleme damit.
Was mich am meisten genervt hatte war wie du beschrieben hast, dass das Wheel ständig zentriert und oft nicht mal abzuschalten ging. Egal welche Settings (im Spiel u/o Treiber)

Wäre vielleicht eine gute Idee, wenn du dich beim Logitech Support damit meldest und deine Probleme genau schilderst. Scheinbar wissen die um die Problematiken nicht bescheid oder juckt sie nicht sonderlich. Was mich aber auch nicht verwundert. Der Treiber finde ich ist ein Witz


----------

